# soap on a rope with embeds - not sure which mold to use



## Lipgloss100 (Dec 16, 2019)

Hi there-
Since I like to complicate my life, there's a specific soap that I want to make, but not sure about the best mold to use and was hoping someone could guide me in the right direction. 
I want to make Soap On A Rope with each soap containing an embed. 
I need the size of each soap to be Length: 2.5" Bar Width: 3.5" Bar Depth: 1.25. And each bar weighing around 6oz. Think of the Crafters Choice mold in the Basic Rectangle mold 1601. 
I've tried using single molds, but I have to poke a hole in the side of each mold to insert the rope, which makes me lose a little soap, not a huge deal, but this will be very time consuming with making large batches.  
The soap will have a couple of layers, but I guess using a divider won't be a problem if I wait for each layer to be on the cooler side so the layers don't melt together. 
I'm new to soaping a cutting soap makes me nervous, so if there's some type of dummy-proof cutting mechanism, please share  
My biggest concern is uniformity.
I apologize for the long-winded question, but any suggestions would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Carly B (Dec 16, 2019)

When I've done soap on the rope in the distant past, I've put whatever is being used for a rope in the mold when I poured.  The soap will harden around the rope.  You can take it in one side and out the other, or have both ends end inside the soap.  I found that much easier than poking holes in the soap.


----------



## shunt2011 (Dec 16, 2019)

Hello and welcome!  Since this is your first post please go to the introduction forum and tell us a little about yourself and experience.  I can’t help with your issue though.


----------



## BattleGnome (Dec 16, 2019)

Brambleberry does have individual molds specifically for soap on a rope. The ones I have are a 2 part mold with a funnel shaped opening on top, the soaps are similar to commercial soap shapes (think dial or Irish spring). It’s time consuming to use individual molds but it will get you uniformity. If you’re willing to put in some extra time/effort upfront you could get one of the Brambleberry molds and copy the design in a homemade silicone mold to get the exact shapes you want. 

I’ll note that I’ve had some issues with leaking with the Brambleberry molds but I don’t m&p much. I’m sure there’s a temperature range that is ideal for not too thin but thin enough to pour that won’t leak a bit


----------



## Nona'sFarm (Dec 16, 2019)

BattleGnome said:


> Brambleberry does have individual molds specifically for soap on a rope. The ones I have are a 2 part mold with a funnel shaped opening on top, the soaps are similar to commercial soap shapes .


I haven't seen these on BB website for some time. But they may be available somewhere else or on eBay.
BB does have a large sphere silicone mold that I have used for soap on a rope. I pour the bottom half, put on the top half, position the rope through the top pour hole, then pour the rest. Alternatively, fill the whole mold, then position the rope through the top. There are 4 cavities, each cavity holds 3.5 oz, which is smaller than your preferred size, but they would be uniform.


----------



## Rsapienza (Dec 21, 2019)

I've made soap on a rope with BB's cube mold.


----------



## Anstarx (Jan 18, 2020)

When I do CP soap I used to pour a thin layer and use a thick straw (think bubble/tapioca tea kind) to poke holes in it and collect the small circles to use as embed.
What I imagine you could do it get a single cavity mold that you like, pour soap as you usually would, and insert pieces of straw/dowel when the soap begins to harden. After it completely hardens, take out the straw/dowel and you have a hole for stringing!


----------

